# New to forum-First cobia



## borrowed time (Apr 27, 2015)

Got a late start on friday the 24, we didn't go out the destin pass until about 10 am. We tried some trolling with no luck so we decided to anchor and freeline live bait while bottom fishing. No luck on the freelines, but the ars were on fire. After an hour of that we were going to go back to trolling when i spotted 3 cobia behind the boat. That's when the fiasco started. My buddy tried a crystal minnow while i tied on a cobia jig, they weren't interested in either so i put a cigsicle on the cobia jig and the biggest 1 inhaled it. I set the hook and she ran about 10 yards and spit the hook. Strike 1. They came back and the smallest 1 hit, i handed the pole off to my buddy so i could rig another pole. I tied a hook straight to my 40# braid. We got that 1 in the boat 31"(back in the water). I tried another cigsicle and the biggest 1 inhaled it again, i set the hook and broke the line. Strike 2. Retied, another cigsicle and she hit "again", i set the hook and pulled it out of her mouth. Strike 3. I put a live herring on and she hit "again", i set the hook and broke the line again. Strike 4. This time i tied on an 80# mono leader and another live herring. Took several tries but she hit "again" and the fight was on. After about 15 minutes my buddy (who has never gaffed a fish) missed the gaff. Strike 5. Another 10 minutes and i gaffed my first cobia myself. 

Weight 38#


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Lady luck was with you. I've never got that many chances. Congrats!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice cobia! Persistence definitely paid off for you!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Story and First post...................Welcome to PFF


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang, was she trying to commit suicide or something?
Nice fish for a 1st one.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to hang in there and get'er done ! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I bet y'all were scrambling around the boat going crazy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work!!!!! Welcome to the family!!!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

LMAO I have had a very similar experience. CONGRATS !!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Way to hang in there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice cobe and story!!!! welcome aboard.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on your first!

Did you fall in? And is that another cobia swimming beside your left wrist? Put that fish down and rig another bait!


----------



## borrowed time (Apr 27, 2015)

No i didn't fall in. She almost pulled me over when i gaffed her. I was not expecting her to be that strong. I've always heard not to gaff a green cobia and pull it in the boat. She just about beat my boat to pieces.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

That does look like another fish out there lol


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That fish must have been starving lol congrats on the awesome catch.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice fish and great story! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so jealous all I can say is nice remora!

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What pound test were you using when the line was snapping? I would have been so frusterated after a couple times. Good to stay after it and catch her!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, memorable first cob!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## borrowed time (Apr 27, 2015)

I was using 40# braid straight to the hook. I don't know why it keep breaking unless it was the improved clinch knot i was tying. I'm new to using braid and still learning what knots to use.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

My rule of thumb with braid is to double wrap it on any metal connect (hooks or swivels) the braid (and this is just my opinion) is so thin that with a single wrap on something metal it cuts its breaking strength almost in half... For this reason I use a Palomar knot to connect it to a hook and a sort of modified Albright to connect it to a mono leader... This will help with the breaking at the knots when it comes to braid

Oh and great fish! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borrowed time (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw the same idea on youtube last night with the double wrap on the the hook but they used a uni knot to finish. I use a double uni when tying braid to mono or flurocarbon and have not had a problem with that. Thanks for the advice i'll try it


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

borrowed time said:


> I saw the same idea on youtube last night with the double wrap on the the hook but they used a uni knot to finish. I use a double uni when tying braid to mono or flurocarbon and have not had a problem with that. Thanks for the advice i'll try it


I do the same thing with a double wrap and uni to finish on all my inshore stuff and I usually just do a uni to uni leader-line when I'm on the water... I guess because I can tie a uni the fastest and I'm always changing stuff


----------

